# visine allergy eye drops?



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't find anything on the safety here... was wondering if someone with Hale's book could check for me, as I didn't find info on the site.

Allergies are killing me, my eyes are so irritated, and I know I can take Claritin but it makes me really sleepy for the first few days, and I don't have time to be sleepy. I can deal with the nasal symptoms, but really want to help my poor eyes!

I'm thinking I might take it even without info, as babe is 22 lbs at this point, so by weight, he'd get a small amount. The thing is that I know that nasal spray is not recommended, as it is directly absorbed by mucous membranes, and the visine would be, too.


----------



## LittleLegos (May 10, 2004)

I have Hale's 2004 ed and Visine is not listed in the index. Searching under the active ingredients may be more helpful.

I did a google search for "visine and breastfeeding." If the active ingredient is the same, this one may be helpful: http://www.medformation.com/ac/mm_us...sp/202433b.htm


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

That's it! Thank you! It says it's safe, which is good to know because I did use some. My less itchy eyes appreciate you taking the time for them.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

sidenote: many eye care products contain Themerosal(sp) as a preservative. I always double check, because as we all know according to the FDA there is nothing wrong with a little mercury


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi,
Just thought that I'd recommend an herbal alternative that is safe and has helped my extremely irritated allergy eyes. The tincture rue-fennel. You can put a few drops in water and wash out your eyes. Gave me immediate relief and helped for about 3-4 hour.


----------

